
Ask HN: I'm accredited, where to start for angel investing? - questionangel
throwaway account.<p>I plan to spend 20k-30k&#x2F;y in investing startups for next 5 years, what resource would you suggest apart from angel.co syndicates?
======
marknadal
I know a good network of VCs and angels from Tim Draper and Marc Benioff (who
are investors in us) that I could connect you with. Shoot me an email,
mark@gunDB.io !

